# Eccomi nel Forum



## EmmePi (29 Luglio 2018)

Ciao a tutti i Milanisti del sito.

Sono un 57 enne tifoso da mezzo secolo.

Le ho viste tutte, ho provato tutte le emozioni, dai libri in tribunale di Farina alle esultanze per le Coppe Campioni vinte.
E alle delusioni cocenti tipo Istanbul e le umiliazioni della squadra che non rientra al Vélodrome a Marsiglia...

E' qualche anno che si vive solo di speranze, ma io ho fiducia e sono sicuro che ora si vede la luce fuori dal tunnel.

FORZA MILAN


----------



## Hellscream (29 Luglio 2018)

Benvenuto!


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2018)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Emme (29 Luglio 2018)

Piacere..


----------



## gabri65 (29 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Benvenuto!


 [MENTION=4457]EmmePi[/MENTION] Benvenuto!

*** inizio off-topic *** [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]
Admin, io non mi sono mai presentato (che vergogna), ho realizzato solo pochissimi giorni fa
che lo potevo fare iniziando personalmente una discussione ... me ne scuso, e sinceramente
a questo punto non saprei come fare per rimediare
*** fine off-topic***


----------



## 6Baresi (29 Luglio 2018)

Benvenuto a bordo! Siamo coetanei quindi figli del Milan pre-Berlusconi, questo ci permette di analizzare i momenti no in modo più razionale a differenza di coloro che hanno vissuto solo i successi. Siamo comunque tutti fratelli nel tifo e per questo ti auguro buona permanenza.


----------



## addox (29 Luglio 2018)

Benvenuto.


----------



## EmmePi (29 Luglio 2018)

Grazie a tutti


----------



## EmmePi (29 Luglio 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Benvenuto a bordo! Siamo coetanei quindi figli del Milan pre-Berlusconi, questo ci permette di analizzare i momenti no in modo più razionale a differenza di coloro che hanno vissuto solo i successi. Siamo comunque tutti fratelli nel tifo e per questo ti auguro buona permanenza.



Le vittorie sono più belle se hai vissuto anche Milan-Cavese in serie cadetta e si tifava per il ritorno in serie A con la stessa energia di partite ci coppa campioni.

Piotti, Tassotti, Evani, Pasinato, Canuti, Baresi, Cuoghi, Battistini, Jordan, Verza, Damiani

Una squadra che non dimenticherò mai e che amo come le formazioni "blasonate" dei successi di coppa.


----------



## Cataldinho (29 Luglio 2018)

Benvenuto


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (29 Luglio 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti i Milanisti del sito.
> 
> *Sono un 57 enne tifoso da mezzo secolo.*
> 
> ...


Cinque anni in meno ma da quando (nel lontano autunno del 1973) ho iniziato a seguire il Milan posso dire di averne viste di ogni...una su tutte?...Luther Blissett 
Ed è per queste ''penitenze'' che ci meritiamo sempre il meglio...

Ciao e benvenuto


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Luglio 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Grazie a tutti


Benvenuto in questo forum di matti


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Settembre 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Benvenuto in questo forum di matti



in questo thread .... collezione di cariatidi !! Io classe '65, per quanto riguarda i vecchi ricordi ... basta vedere il mio nick


----------



## Beppe85 (12 Settembre 2018)

Un po' più giovane io... benvenuto! Molto piacere! Sempre Forza Milan


----------

